# Anybody use the new Ortovox Scanning AvyBeacon??? Link Below



## ullrismyco-pilot (Oct 18, 2006)

With a price tag of almost 600 dollars, which is twice that of a tracker, I think I'll wait till they get the price down. It would be a great tool for guides though. Leading groups into the bc.


----------

